
Why capitalism can’t survive without socialism - lisper
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/7/25/15998002/capitalism-socialism-peter-thiel-wall-street-eric-weinstein
======
Jabanga
>What we don't know yet is how to pay people for those behaviors, because many
of those screenplays and books and inventions will not be able to command a
sufficiently high market price, but this is where the issue of some kind of
hybridization of hypercapitalism and hypersocialism must enter the discussion.

Maybe people can fund themselves with token sales on the blockchain. If the
government got out of the way with all of its attempts to centrally plan
complex industries, I'm confident that capital and talent would do a much more
effective job of finding each other, as a result of the incentives and
feedback loops built into the market mechanism.

Regulatory friction is the great barrier to economic participation by the
poor. It imposes primarily fixed costs, which fall most heavily on the
lower/middle class.

I like Weinstein's comments on the growth hypotheses being proven wrong. I
suspect it's not correct, especially not in our era where I believe we're on
the precipe of an era of much higher economic growth rates, but it's thought-
provoking nonetheless.

On the other hand, "hypersocialism" sounds like a meaningless buzzword. It
would be nice if he defined it.

